# Vlies über der Teichfolie?



## wusi (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Als Rücklauf von meinem Filter ist ein kleiner Bachlauf geplant. Von Anfang an hatte ich den Gendanken im Kopf, zuerst Folie auslegen, und darauf dann das Vlies. Sieht wahrscheinlich besser aus als die schwarze Folie, und vorallem haften die Steine, die das Bachbett auskleiden sollen, auf dem Vlies wohl besser und werden mir somit nicht in den Teich gespült.

Gestern war es dann soweit, wollte das Vlies schon auslegen, und plötzlich hab ich Bedenken! Ich kann mich erinnern, dass diverse User hier im Forum berichtet haben, dass sie billiges Vlies (also kein Filtervlies) verwendet haben, und damit Eigenbauvliesfilter betrieben haben. Und dann auch Probleme mit dem Wasser bekommen haben, bis hin zu Fischtod. 

Und jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich mein Teichvlies so einfach über die Folie in den Bach legen kann. Weil das wird dort ja schon ordentlich durchgespült, und falls etwas im Vlies wäre, das nicht in den Teich gehört, kann ich mir schon ausdenken was die nächsten Tage auf mich zukommen würde...

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit Vlies "im" Teich/Bach, oder sonst Verbesserungsvorschläge?? Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!!

Danke schon mal, 
mfg Markus


----------



## Maifisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus!
Ich wußte auch nicht so recht, was ich mit meinem Bachlauf machen sollte, da hab ich hier einige Anregungen bekommen. Ufermatte rein, besanden und bepflanzen, oder Steinfolie. Vllt hilft es dir was, oder es verhilft dir zu neuen Ideen...

LG Sonja


----------



## wusi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Sonja!
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Das mit der Ufermatte klingt nicht schlecht. Aber die sind doch bestimmt auch recht teuer oder? Das Vlies hätte ich halt schon zu Hause, und angepasst und zurechtgeschnitten wäre es auch schon. 

Bezüglich der Steinfolie hab ich leider schon öfters gehört, dass die Steinchen nicht sehr lange auf der Folie bleiben. Vor allem hat mein Bach teilweise ein ordentliches Gefälle, so dass das Wasser doch recht flott über die Folie düsen würde und mir die Steine noch schneller in den Teich spült. Befürchte ich zumindest...

Wenn ich nur sicher wüsste, dass aus dem Vlies nichts wasser-/fischschädliches rausgespült wird. 
Bzw. das für Vlies ausgegebene Geld in Ufermatten investiert...

Ist sonst noch jemand da mit Erfahrungen diesbezüglich??

MfG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,
gern geschehen 
So teuer fand ich die nicht. Ich hab die grüne, die kostete im Baumarkt der meter 2,99 €. Breite glaub ich 60 cm. 

Das mit dem vorhandenen Vlies kann ich verstehen, dass du das gerne nehmen würdest. Aber leider ist mir nichts bekannt, wegen schädlichen Stoffen in so einem Vlies. Aber da meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand. 

Bei der Steinfolie gehen mit der Zeit die Steinchen ab? Echt? Ich weiß von jemandem, die hat ihrem Bachlauf (der fast senkrecht steht) auch eine drauf. Hatte viele Algen dran und hielt mutig den Schlauch drauf. Aber noch alles dran. 

Hat dein Bachlauf Staustufen? Könnt mir vorstellen, dass er dann nicht mehr so "wild" ist. Hast du´n Foto? Da ist doch einiges leichter zu verstehen und überlegen...

LG Sonja


----------



## wusi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Ok, das wäre dann wirklich nicht so teuer! Obwohl ich sie doch nen guten Meter breit brauchen würde. Aber mal schaun, vielleicht lauft mir ja am Nachmittag ein Baumarkt über den Weg.
Fotos hab ich aktuell keine, lassen sich allerdings im Laufe des Tages wohl nachreichen.
MfG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Ne isses nicht. Nen Meter gibts bestimmt auch. Falls du doch breiter brauchst, dann kannst du es ja quer nehmen und stückeln. Kommen ja eh Steine drüber. Na da bin ich ja gespannt, welchen Baumarkt es erwischt, grins. 
Ich hab das restliche Vlies einfach auf den Boden und Rindenmulch drübergeschüttet. Vllt kannst du es ja ein bißchen übereinander legen, damit es eine Fläche gibt. Zum Mulchen gehts bestimmt noch. 

Dann gutes Gelingen und ich freu mich auf die Fotos--aber deswegen keinen Streß...

LG Sonja


----------



## Taetzchen (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,

ich habe bei unserem Teich steile Hänge mit Vlies "abgehängt" und diesen dann mit Trass-Zement verputzt. Wenn man das nicht so ganz glatt zieht, sondern etwas natürlicher gestaltet, dann sieht das ganz gut aus. Bei nicht so steilen Hängen lassen sich kleine Steine in den noch frischen Putz sicher gut "eindrücken" oder aufstreuen. 

Gruß,
Jan

edit: die Anregung zu dem Vorgehen bekam ich hier in Simons Thread - ich habe zwar keine Fische im Teich, in Simons Teich sind allerdings welche - vielleich hilft Dir die Anregung weiter


----------



## ron (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,

weshalb steckst du nicht den ganzen Kram in die Waschmaschine, wenn du Angst hast, dass da was rauskommt?

LG

Ron


----------



## wusi (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Guten Morgen an alle und danke für die Tipps und Anregungen!

Da mir gestern niemand laut schreiend davon abgeraten hat, das Vlies in den Bach zu geben, hab ichs einfach gemacht, und es ist sehr schön geworden. 
Das Ganze plätschert wunderschön vor sich hin, und vor allem saugt das Vlies so gut wie gar nicht. Hatte nämlich auch befürchtet, dass mir das Vlies das Wasser teilweise ansaugt und dann an die umliegende Erde abgiebt, und mir über kurz oder lang so den Teich ausleert. 

Aber nichts von all dem! Bin sehr zufrieden. Und Bilder folgen auch noch!



ron schrieb:


> weshalb steckst du nicht den ganzen Kram in die Waschmaschine, wenn du Angst hast, dass da was rauskommt?



Tja, das nenn ich mal "den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen"! 
Das wäre wohl die einfachste, sicherster und schnellste Variante gewesen. 

So, dann wünsch ich noch einen schönen Samstag, mit wunderschönem Wetter!!!

MfG Markus


----------



## felispapa (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*



wusi schrieb:


> Da mir gestern niemand laut schreiend davon abgeraten hat, das Vlies in den Bach zu geben, hab ichs einfach gemacht, und es ist sehr schön geworden.
> Das Ganze plätschert wunderschön vor sich hin, und vor allem saugt das Vlies so gut wie gar nicht. Hatte nämlich auch befürchtet, dass mir das Vlies das Wasser teilweise ansaugt und dann an die umliegende Erde abgiebt, und mir über kurz oder lang so den Teich ausleert.
> 
> Aber nichts von all dem! Bin sehr zufrieden. Und Bilder folgen auch noch!



Ich baue gerade auch einen Teich und habe diese Woche verschiedene Versuche bzgl. des Kapillareffekts durchgeführt. 

Unter anderem mit erdgetränktem Vlies und mit "reinem" Vlies, letzteres einfach in das nasse Medium gehängt, und das ander Ende in eine mit Folie ausgelegte Kuhle. 

Ergebnis: erdgetränktes Vlies zieht sofort. 

Auch das nicht getränkte Vlies zieht, sobald es mal getränkt ist. 
Muss mit der Oberflächenspannung zusammenhängen. 

Vergiss also bitte, dass Dein Bachlauf-Vlies kein Wasser an das umgehende Erdreich abgeben wird! 
Man braucht unbedingt eine Kapillarsperre.


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Vlies ist nicht gleich Vlies. Es gibt spezielles Teichbauvlies das war zumindest bei mir Hellgrau und ähnelt einer Nadelmatte. Ich hab dieses Vlies (500er) mit meiner Teichfolie im Internet bestellt.

Da ich noch Ufermatte und 300er Vlies brauchte bestellte ich bei nem anderen Shop im Internet nach. Dann kam Vlies aus alten Stofffetzen, teilweise mit Plastikkordeln drin usw.

Dieses Vlies ist sicher 100x schlechter als das erstgenannte - es könnten sogar Metallfäden drin sein!!!

Ich habe meinen "Bachlauf" mit grüner Ufermatte gemacht und es sieht einwandfrei aus. Anstatt die Matte im Baumarkt zu kaufen bestellte ich im Internet - es war inkl. Versand einiges günstiger als Baumarkt und ich hatte keine rennerei.


Das Vlies wird wenn es Algen ansetzt und vermulmt ganz ordentlich saugen. Ich hab das auch unterschätzt, da ich in meinem Teichbauthread alles detailiert beschrieben habe wurden von Forenusern Bedenken geäussert. Ich hab ein paar Tage drauf nachgesehn und siehe da - es stand schon einiges Wasser ausserhalb und das Erdreich war komplett nass!!

Also vergiss das mit "nicht saugend".


----------



## wusi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

So, spät aber doch noch ein Foto vom (fast fertigen) Bachlauf. 



 

Bepflanzung fehlt noch, und das Ufer wird auch noch ein bisschen umgestaltet. Aber alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit mit dem Ergebnis. 

Außerhalb des Baches habe ich das Vlies übrigens versucht in Schotter einzubetten, um übermäßiges saugen zu vermeiden. Und es scheint auf diese Weise doch weniger zu saugen, als wenn es direkt in der Erde vergraben wäre.
Nur ganz am Ende des Baches, auch auf dem Foto ersichtlich, saugt es doch anständig. Aber Egal, da es von dort eh nur in den Teich tropft.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Wird Dein Vlies beim nächsten Regenschauer gut nass dann fängt die Saugwirkung an... spätestens in 2 Jahren wenn das Vlies von einer Sand/Erdschicht überpulvert ist und Pflanzen wachsen saugt es enorm.

Ich bin mir also nicht sicher das das gut geht!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich bin mir also nicht sicher das das gut geht!


Hi Jürgen,
ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher ob das gut geht.... 
Ich denke das Markus das bei 100m³ aber kaum jucken wird

Vielleicht dann erst im gesamten, wenn es mal länger nicht regnet und der Wasserstand langsam und unmerklich doch weiter sinkt, während sich alle Pflanzen rund um den Bachlauf sich bester Wasserversorgung erfreuen.


@Markus
Ist nicht böse gemeint , aber auf dauer wird Dir das Vlies sehr viel Wasser raussaugen, auch wenn es bei Deinem Volumen nicht sofort ins Gewicht fällt


----------



## wusi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Schon klar, dass das nicht böse gemeint ist!
Ich hoff halt, dass sich das Ganze einfach in Grenzen hält. Nur wenn mir irgendwann pro Tag ein cm an Wasserstand verloren geht, dann muss ich das nochmal überarbeiten. 

Nass geworden ist es übrigens schon häufiger, regnet ja ständig in letzter Zeit. Und sonst freut sich wenigstens die Uferbepflanzung!

Gestern ist dann noch der Steinhaufen (am Foto links zu sehen) entlang des Ufers verteilt worden. Leider hat es nur für etwa die Hälfte gereicht und Nachschub wird somit fällig. 

Bezüglich der Bepflanzung wäre ich übrigens noch über Tipps dankbar. Was kann ich denn in den Bach hinein setzen? Ist ja doch ne schöne Strömung... Und ich weiß nicht welche Pflanzen mit sowas klar kommen und welche nicht.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,

ich denke wie Pyro, aber ich würde die Steine wieder weg nehmen und den Bachlauf schön bepflanzen. Mein Bach verliert auch bewußt Wasser, was den Pflanzen links und rechts zu Gute kommt.  Somit brauche ich links und rechts am Bach nicht zu gießen. Es ist ja leztlich egal ob man die Pumpe anschaltet um den Teich aufzufüllen oder um die Pflanzen zu gießen. Das gießen am Bach ist sogar schwierig, da man aufpassen muß das man keine Erde in den Bach spült. 
Da ich kein Vlies verwende, sondern alles mit Kies zugekippt habe kann ich Dir nicht sagen, welche Mengen Wasser es zieht. Aber den Effekt kannst Du gut für Dich nutzen. Andersherum weiß ich nicht wieviel Nährstoffe aus der Erde von dem Vlies aufgenommen werden und in den Teich transportiert werden. 

Ansonsten superschick den Bach.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wusi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Dankeschön!

Ja, der Rand wird auch noch bepflanzt. Bloß weiß ich noch nicht womit! Bei mir will im und um den Teich nicht so recht was wachsen. Also für Pflanzentipps wäre ich dankbar, damit der Bach baldigst grün wird.
Und mit ein wenig Wasserverlust kann ich auch gut leben, wie schon geschrieben, dann haben wenigstens die noch kommenden Pflanzen was davon. Nur soll mir der Bach nicht den ganzen Teich leersaugen...

LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,
bin da nicht so der Pflanzenprofi, aber spontan würde mir vom Namen her Bach-__ Nelkenwurz und __ Bachbunge einfallen.


----------



## wusi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Stimmt, danke! 
Werd mal schauen wo ich was herbekomme!


----------



## Plätscher (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Flutender Hahnenfuss, Nadelsimse.


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Oh, ich hab nicht gesehen das es hier um einen 100 000 Liter Teich geht. Da spielts keine Rolle wenn in 2 Jahren das Vlies 200 Liter am Tag raussaugt. Da der Bach zu dieser Teichgröße jedoch eher ein Rinnsal darstellt frage ich mich ob es überhaupt notwendig ist IN den Bach Pflanzen zu setzen. Wenn, dann würde ich an der Stelle eine Ausbuchtung einbauen wo das Wasser in jedem Fall an der Pflanze nebendran vorbeilaufen kann. Ich denke hier auch an einen Wasserstau wenn durch Pflanzen, Algen, Mulm... das kleine Bächlein verstopft...


Also Nadelsimse ist ein Unterwassergewächst für 20 - 70cm Wassertiefe wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz doof bin.

Mit __ Bachbunge könnt ich Dich erschlagen so viel wächst hier.

Als Randbepflanzung am Teichauslauf wo es meist feucht ist habe ich Farn, __ Schilf, Gräser, __ Rhododendron, Phlox, eine bunte Sumpfplanze deren Namen ich nicht mehr kenne usw.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus,
auch __ Pfennigkraut eignet sich hervorragen als Randbepflanzung am Bach, auch
kleinbleibende __ Farne finde ich immer wieder schön am Bach.
LG Markus


----------



## wusi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Danke für die Tipps!
Vielleicht komm ich am Wochenende dazu, mir ein paar Pflanzen zu besorgen, falls die ortsansäßigen Gärtnereien entsprechendes anzubieten haben. 
Bepflanzen würde ich ihn hauptsächlich wegen der Optik. Nur wachsen bei mir im Teich schon keine Pflanzen, auch keine Algen...
Also bleibt die Hoffnung, dass zumindest der Bach etwas grün wird. 
@pyro: das mit dem Wasserstau ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Einwand, werde ich beachten.

LG


----------



## alundra (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vlies über der Teichfolie?*

Hallo Markus

Du könntest auch noch Sumpfvergißmeinnicht Myosotis palustris
für den Bachlauf nehmen wächst prächtig.


----------

